# How to make a good OH cube?



## Jh543 (Feb 24, 2008)

Is there some one who know how to make a good OH cube?

(I know that Malcolm wrote that in "Questions for OH" but I didn't see any answer)


----------



## Lofty (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I think a good Oh cube is just like a good 2H cube. Some like loose some like it tight. I assume in general people like it looser so it takes less force to turn it but I don't know if there is any real rules for a good cube. I think a good broken in DIY works great, so the springs are nice and compressed from using it so much. And I have mine set very loose. I can very easily rotate all my corners and can't really use it well for 2H cause the pieces just fall out. As for anything special above that I don't do anything.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 25, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Well I think a good Oh cube is just like a good 2H cube. Some like loose some like it tight. I assume in general people like it looser so it takes less force to turn it but I don't know if there is any real rules for a good cube. I think a good broken in DIY works great, so the springs are nice and compressed from using it so much. And I have mine set very loose. I can very easily rotate all my corners and can't really use it well for 2H cause the pieces just fall out. As for anything special above that I don't do anything.



Does it means that your Oh cube should be more pop able then your 2h cube?


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 25, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think a good Oh cube is just like a good 2H cube. Some like loose some like it tight. I assume in general people like it looser so it takes less force to turn it but I don't know if there is any real rules for a good cube. I think a good broken in DIY works great, so the springs are nice and compressed from using it so much. And I have mine set very loose. I can very easily rotate all my corners and can't really use it well for 2H cause the pieces just fall out. As for anything special above that I don't do anything.
> ...



Well obviosly it will


----------



## dv297 (Feb 26, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think a good Oh cube is just like a good 2H cube. Some like loose some like it tight. I assume in general people like it looser so it takes less force to turn it but I don't know if there is any real rules for a good cube. I think a good broken in DIY works great, so the springs are nice and compressed from using it so much. And I have mine set very loose. I can very easily rotate all my corners and can't really use it well for 2H cause the pieces just fall out. As for anything special above that I don't do anything.
> ...



I don't think that it "should" be more popable, but generally the looser a cube gets, the more prone it is to popping at higher speeds. This generally prevents someone from using it for 2h, but it would be appropriate for 1h, which have smoother, coherant moves rather than some of the algorithms for 2h. But I don't speed 1h, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 26, 2008)

mabye this willl help (mabye)
if u don't have a good DIY for OH
then just get a regular one, solve it about...alot
THEN
lube it
Sand it, as in sandpaper or actually dip cube in sand
so it's alot looser
then it's good (that's just my OH now)
If it slows down, just lube again


----------



## TimMc (Feb 27, 2008)

Maestro cubes are great for OH 

Only downside is that they've a purely plastic core with no screws so if they get loose they stay loose :-/

Tim.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 29, 2008)

recipe for the worlds best OH cube:
-Rubiks.com assembly cube
-cube4you (type b) cube

take the assembled core of the rubiks.com cube and use the pieces from the type b cube.

i found this by accident, the pieces from the type b cube are just a little tiny bit smaller, it rarely pops but turns rediculously great.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate that feeling when the center caps bulge out.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 2, 2008)

then apply 2 stickers over each cubie. lol


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 9, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> recipe for the worlds best OH cube:
> -Rubiks.com assembly cube
> -cube4you (type b) cube
> 
> ...



Instead of using a cube4you type b, wouldn't it be better to get a type b from 9spuzzles? they sell black type b's and cube4you only sells transparent, gold, and silver ones so it wouldn't look very good to have a gold/silver/transparent pieces with a black/white rubik's diy cube core.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 9, 2009)

SUPER BUMP...meet...SUPER FACEPALM


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> SUPER BUMP...meet...SUPER FACEPALM



meet erik's hybrid genii..


----------



## StratoPulse (Jun 9, 2009)

how to make a good OH Cube
1. go to Tribox
2. Read how to order in english
3. Add joy cube to cart
4. follow instructions of step 2
5. wait about 1 week
6. when cube arrives stare at it intently and try it out


----------

